# water problems



## peterandclare (May 16, 2006)

we are preparing for first trip of the year and on getting the Adria Van M ready we found 

1. water dump switch ( to protect against frost) will not close again so on filling tank the water runs out again. I have temporarily held it open and this holds but believe I have read this is a regular problem. Any info please? 

2. on turning taps on, sink tap works OK and toilet flushes OK but... on turning shower head on water appeared from behind th back panel so it appears we have had a burst! I will try to pop into dealers tomorrow but would we be OK going away and just not using the shower? 

Any info/advice on these issues to this non technical person will be greatly appreciated 

Pete 

p.s. we have had the van since 2006 when we bought it new and it has been great although the dump switch did occur before and was fixed by dealer


----------

